# Couple Jumpers and an unknown lurker! Feel free coment.



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love shooting the little jumpers. I found the translucent beastie scurrying through debris after a weed wacking. Let me know what you think!


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

LMAO, I just realized how ridiculous my title is. Wow! Not good.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 5, 2011)

#1 needs to be rotated so the critter is horz.  I alway get nervous looking at this type of picture - I keep thinking the little thing is going to fall! .  After that, crop away the non-essentials and fix the color balance (blue cast?).  Some kind of fill lighting would have helped, the thing is more or less backlit here.
#2 needs tighter cropping,  The background is not appealing. There seems to be some blue-casting going on?
#3 way too cluttered.  Took me some time to find the spider.  Looking down with a high f-stop doesn't work well becuase the ground is too close to the subject (and you are too far away) - this allows all of the ground clutter to come in with good focus.  Better to go at this one horizontally (use a small table-top tripod or get on your stomach!), this usually physically sends the background farther back allowing good DOF on the subject with a nice blurry background.  Barring that, get in much closer and use smaller f-stop to "push" the ground clutter away (you will need to accept small DOF on the subject in that case).  Managing your background is of great importance for macro work.


----------

